# Problem with gas fireplace



## lesgoodwin (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a Superior unvented fireplace. After burning for 10 minutes or so, it often sputters or the flame goes out.  I can restart it immediately but it may go off again.  The pilot continues to burn.  I have cleaned the thermopile and it may be better for awhile, but then occurs again.  I don"t have a voltmeter to check the thermopile.  Any suggestions?


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep a close eye on the pilot when it acts up and see if the flame to the thermopile goes out or blows off the probe.  Sometimes when the fireplace gets heated up the air flow is increased enough to blow the pilot flame off the probe.  If the flame remains strong then I'd look at replacing the thermopile.

This is a pretty good article describing how the pilot works and troubleshooting issues like yours.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/howas_works


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd say that your Oxygen Depletion Sensor in the pilot assembly has failed. I see 4-5 of these every year...
Customer comes in & asks for a thermocouple. I pull out my lighter & multimeter & they always test 24mv min. 
You need to replace the entire pilot assembly...good luck finding one...


----------



## webbie (Dec 4, 2008)

Make sure you get all the dust out of the pilot tube - and all areas around it. Yes, a simple solution, but once in a while it will work.
Other than that, yes, you probably need the whole assembly. Vent frees. to my knowledge, are usually not fixable on a component bases.....

Superior is now part of Lennox.


----------

